

Rate my startup: BrainTrust.io - a private communication tool for groups - Tawheed
http://braintrust.io

======
startupcomment
This service appeals to me. Nice website and promotional information.
Thoughfully presented and seemingly nice support outlets. The pricing seems a
bit high relative to what I would ideally wish to pay. Depending upon the
nature of the BrainTrust, I might be concerned about security of sensitive
content. Can the user data be encrypted? What if a user wishs to end a
BrainTrust, can the user data be exported? Nice job! I wish you every success!

------
charleyrock
Positive first impression - website is nicely done. I thought the video had
good energy and a thoughtful message, but I didn't hear anything about
mechanics. How do you set up an account? how do you manage the interactions
with your brain trust? Is this the 37signals business? if yes, that is
certainly okay because that has proven to be a great business, but if no, how
is it different?

~~~
Tawheed
Thanks for sharing charley, It sounds like you were looking more for a tour or
an outright demo of the app, ya?

------
adrianwaj
the first thing I thought, "is this a google wave alternative? can I use it as
the basis for working in a team on goals in real-time?"

